# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Other Unique Fiends

## kinem

It is rare for unique fiends to arise, but given the vastness of the planes, it is frequent enough. Most are quickly slain, which is the main reason that most of the ones that survive tend to be quite powerful. The rulers of the lower planes tend to be unique fiends themselves, and as such, they keep a close eye on potential competition.

----------


## kinem

Verayanos "The Crippled Imp", Unique Fiend

Size/Type:	Tiny Outsider (Evil)
Hit Dice:	6d8-6 (21 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares)
Armor Class:	20 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple:	+6/-2
Attack:	Sting +11 melee (1d4 plus poison)
Full Attack:	Sting +11 melee (1d4 plus poison)
Space/Reach:	2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	Poison, spell-like abilities, summon balor
Special Qualities:	Alternate form; damage reduction 15/epic; darkvision 60 ft.; fast healing 2; immunity to disease, poison, and nausea; resistance to fire 5; rejuvenation; spell immunity; telepathy 100'
Saves:	Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +8
Abilities:	Str 10, Dex 17, Con 8, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 20
Skills:	Concentration +18 (+22 Combat Casting), Diplomacy +14, Hide +20, Knowledge (religion) +10,  Listen +10, Move Silently +12, Search +10,  Spellcraft +10, Spot +10, Survival +1 (+3 following tracks)
Feats:	Corpse Crafter[B], Destruction Retribution[B], Weapon Finesse, Ability Focus (poison), Iron Will, Combat Casting[B]
Environment:	Baator (Avernus) or Prime Material
Organization:	Solitary or with dominated arcane spellcaster
Challenge Rating:	20
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Neutral evil

Verayanos resembles an imp, with dull red skin, and with no right wing. In his natural form, he stands almost 2 feet tall and weighs about 8 pounds.

When he was being formed into an imp, he was somehow exposed to powerful chaotic energies, probably related to a Blood War incursion of Tanar'ri into Baator. As a result he turned out quite different from what was expected. The Baatezu at first tried to eliminate him, and when that proved difficult, he was exiled to Avernus along with other powerful unique devils. At times, however, he finds his way to the Prime Material plane, and there he like to dominate an arcane caster and poses as the caster's familiar, as if in mockery of the original plan for him.

Combat
His natural weapons, as well as any weapons he wields, are treated as epic and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Poison (Ex)
Injury, Fortitude DC 16, initial damage 1d4 Dex, secondary damage 2d4 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

Spell-Like Abilities
At willdetect good, detect magic, dimension door, summon swarm, summon undead V, contagion (Fort DC 19), horrid wilting (20d6, Fort half DC 23); 1/day - animate dead, dominate monster (Will DC 24). Caster level 20th. The save DC is Charisma-based.

Summon Balor (Sp): Once per day as a standard action Verayanos can summon for one hour a Balor demon. He is loathe to do so as he has no control over the summoned creature. The summoned balor can't use its own summoning abilities. If Verayonos is slain and hasn't yet used this ability that day, a Balor demon is automatically summoned; this counts as using the ability. This is the equivalent of a 9th level spell.

Rejuvenation (Ex): If Verayanos is slain, his body vanishes in a puff of smoke. 1d4 rounds later, he will reappear, alive and in full health. If this happens, he will continue to fight and should not be considered defeated.

Spell Immunity (Su): Verayanos is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance.

Alternate Form (Su)
Verayanos can assume another form at will as a standard action, chosen from the following list: Small or Medium monstrous spider, rat, and boar.

Skills: He has a +10 racial bonus to Concentration checks.

----------


## redking

Why wouldn't a neutral evil imp be thrown into the pit of flame in Phlegethos?

Also, this imp's rejuvenation ability is better than any other creature, perhaps in the entire multiverse. You'd think this imp would find itself on the experimentation tables, with greater devils trying to find out how it works or how to take the ability for themselves.

----------


## kinem

Only Asmodeus knows for sure why certain decisions are taken. Presumably, since chaos was involved and resulted in a non-lawful devil, the devils don't want to encourage more of that. At the same time, they might want to investigate it someday. Also, it would not have been easy to keep him confined.

----------


## kinem

Lountant "The Grim Keeper", Unique Fiend

Large Outsider (Evil, Lawful)
Initiative: +4; Senses: darkvision 60 ft., scent
AC: 47 (-1 size, +29 natural, +9 armor), touch 9, flat-footed 47
Hit Dice: 30d8+420 (555 hp)
Speed: 40 ft.
Space / Reach: 10 ft./10 ft. (20 ft. w/Spiked Chain)
Base Attack +30; Grapple +50
Attack: Spiked chain +47 melee or Slam +45 melee
Full Attack: Spiked chain +47/+42/+37/+32 melee or 2 slams +45 melee
Damage: Spiked chain (2d6+24 + axiomatic + unholy + dimensional anchor) or Slam (2d6+16 + dimensional anchor)
Special Attacks/Actions: Maze gaze, spell-like abilities, summon devil
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/chaotic, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, immune to ability damage or drain, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, regeneration 5, see in darkness, spell resistance 35, telepathy 100 ft., iron mind
Saves Fort +32, Ref +19, Will +19
Abilities: Str 43, Dex 10, Con 37, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
Feats: Improved Toughness, Improved Initiative, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain), Power Attack, Ability Focus (Maze Gaze), Quicken Spell-like Ability (Forecage, 3/day), Mindsight
Skills: Listen +33, Spot +33, Concentration +46, Profession (Warden) +33, Knowledge (Planes, Religion) +33, Spellcraft +33, Use Magic Device +33
Alignment: Lawful evil
Challenge Rating: 23
Treasure/Possessions: +1 axiomatic unholy large spiked chain, +1 large full plate armor

Lountant is 12 feet tall and weighs about 1200 pounds. His armor mostly hides his appearance, but he resembles a minotaur.

On the Astral Plane is a giant metallic cube that must have originally come from Archeron, though at about a mile across it is relatively small for that plane. Inside the cube is a prison known as Steelkeep. Lountant runs the place and it is staffed mostly by Kyton devils. Presumably he answers to the hierarchy of Baator, but all he has said for certain is that he will imprison anyone who "breaks the law" with no exceptions for rank. It's not clear what crimes he has in mind, except that strangers who come to Steelkeep uninvited certainly qualify. What little information is known about the place in the outside world comes from those visitors who escaped before being taken prisoner.

On the Astral Plane, a life sentance has no expiration date, since creatures there do not age nor need food or drink. No prisoner has ever been released or escaped. The prisoners are said to include some beings of great power and of all alignments. Some of the cells have anti-magic properties. Planar travel or teleportation is impossible from most of the cells. Some prisoners attempt suicide, but no attempt from outside the prison to restore a prisoner to life without retrieving the body, such as via True Ressurection, has ever succeeded. The prison is said to contain an Anaxim Abomination, but none can say if the creature is a prisoner or a staff member. 

Combat:
Maze Gaze (Su): Creatures are affected as per the Maze spell (Will negates DC 27, Cha-based).

Dimensional Anchor (Su): Creatures struck by his melee attack are affected as if by a Dimensional Anchor spell (CL 30), but with an unlimited duration. It can be dispelled (DC 41), or removed with limited wish, wish, miracle, or mage's disjunction. Lountant can remove the effect on a creature within 100' as a standard action if he chooses to.

Spell-like Abilities: At will - Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+15), Detect Magic, Forbiddance (Will DC 16), Forcecage, Freedom of Movement, False Vision, Magic Circle Against Chaos, True Seeing, Greater Teleport. Caster level 30.

Summon Devil (Sp): He can summon a Kyton up to 3 times per day. Steelkeep has plenty of chains on its walls to hold prisoners or for the Kytons to animate.

Regeneration (Ex): Lountant takes normal damage from chaotic-aligned weapons and from spells or effects with the chaotic descriptor.

Iron Mind (Ex): If Lountant is affected by a mind-affecting ability, the effect lasts a maximum of one round before it no longer affects him.

----------


## kinem

Muyost "The Clay Giant", Unique Fiend

Medium Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, and Yugoloth)
Alignment: Neutral evil
Initiative: +7
Languages: Telepathy 100 ft.
AC: 35 (+3 Dex, +18 natural, +4 mage armor), touch 13, flat-footed 32
Hit Dice: 20d8+120 (210 hp); DR: 15/good and adamantine
Saves Fort +17, Ref +15, Will +16
Speed: 30 ft.
Space / Reach: 5 ft. / 5 ft.
Base Attack +20; Grapple +25
Attack: Slam +26 melee (4d6+5 + exhaustion + daze)
Full Attack: 2 Slams +26 melee (4d6+5 + exhaustion + daze)
Special Attacks/Actions: Clay colossus coat, spell-like abilities, summon yugoloth
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 16, Con 21, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 19
Special Qualities: immunity to poison and acid, immune to stun, immune to ability damage, immune to energy drain, immune to drowning, immune to nausea, resistance to cold 10, fire 10, and electricity 10, telepathy 100', tremorsense 100', SR 35
Feats: Brutal Throw[B]; Combat Casting [B]; Iron Will; Weapon Focus (slam); Improved Initiative; Improved Toughness; Ability Focus (Daze); Quicken Spell-like Ability (vampiric touch, 3/day), Power Attack
Skills: Bluff +22, Concentration +28 (+32 casting defensively), Diplomacy +23, Intimidate +29, Knowledge (arcana) +26, Knowledge (the planes) +26, Move Silently +20, Search +23, Sense Motive +23, Spellcraft +27, Spot +25, and Listen +25
Challenge Rating: 21
Climate/Terrain: Bleak Eternity of Gehenna
Treasure/Possessions: None

Muyost appears humanoid, and is brown in color, but looks more like a stone statue than a flesh-and-blood creature. He does not need to eat, drink, sleep, or breathe. At times he has served in the Blood War on either side, but his own goals are mysterious, as is his ancient origin. At times he attempts to become a ruler, but then he will abandon it after a few years. Some scholars believe that he is searching for his long-lost family; others say that he seeks to become a god, or simply to relieve his boredom by engaging in random violence.

Muyost's natural weapons, as well as any weapons he wields, are treated as evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. His slam attacks are also treated as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction or hardness.

Clay Colossus Coat (Su): Muyost's most impressive ability allows him to coat himself in a colossal coating of clay 1/day as a full round action. The clay is conjured magically and acts as a sort of construct after that. Although he can't use this ability to conjure clay in an anti-magic area, once it has been used, the clay colossus coat still functions in such an area much like a golem would. It lasts for up to 20 hours, until the coat is destroyed, or until he chooses to end it.

The clay coat gives him total cover, although it also prevents him from attacking directly or using spell-like abilities. Attacks against the coat can damage it, but against magical attacks, use his own saving throw bonuses and Spell Resistance. The coat has the special qualities of a construct. He can attack by forming limbs from the coat, and such attacks use his own base attack bonus and feats. Altough he can't see normally when inside, the coat gives him Blindsight with 1000' range.

The coat is 100' tall. It has the following statistics: Space 30', Reach 30', Move 30', AC 23 (touch 5, flat-footed 2); 2000 hp; fast healing 20; Str 71, Dex 16, Con -; Damage Reduction 15/-; Grapple +66; Attack slam +43 melee; Full attack 2 slams +43 melee; Damage 16d6+30; Special Attacks: Trample (damage 16d6+45, Reflex half DC 50), Boulder Throwing (Attack +42 ranged, Damage 16d6+30, range increment 200'). It weighs about 1,000,000 pounds.

If the coat is destroyed or if Muyost ends the effect, the clay will vanish in one round. During that time, Muyost still has total cover and can't move, but can take an action (such as teleporting away).

Construct Traits: Immune to mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), and to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromantic effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects. Cannot heal damage (though regeneration and fast healing still apply, if present). Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Not at risk of death from massive damage, but destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less; cannot be raised or resurrected.

Exhaustion (Su): Any creature struck by Muyost's slam attack becomes exhausted (no saving throw).

Daze (Su): Any creature struck by Muyost's slam attack must make a Fortitude save (DC 27, Str-based) or be dazed for 1 round.

Spell-Like Abilities: At will - Detect magic, (extended) wraithstrike, mage armor, greater dispel magic, greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), vampiric touch (10d6; can be applied to his slam attacks instead of a touch attack); 1/day - statue, superior resistance. Caster level 20th.

Summon Yugoloth (Sp): Each day he can summon any combination of non-unique yugoloths totaling 20 HD or less. This need not be done all at once.

----------


## kinem

Mumzow "Grandmother of Chaos", Unique Fiend

Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Obyrith)
Alignment: Chaotic evil
Initiative: +16; Senses: Listen +30 and Spot +30
AC: 33 (+10 Dex, +9 natural, -1 size, +5 armor), touch 19, flat-footed 23
Hit Dice: 24d8+192 (300 hp)
Saves Fort +27, Ref +29, Will +22
Speed: 60 ft.
Space / Reach: 10 ft. / 20 ft.
Base Attack +24; Grapple +33
Attack: Slam +34 melee (2d6+5 + special)
Full Attack: 4 Slams +34 melee (2d6+5 + special)
Special Attacks/Actions: Control Chaos, Form of Madness, Spell-like Abilities, Corporeal Instability, Poison, Imprisonment, Wilting
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 31, Con 20 (26), Int 20, Wis 17, Cha 20 (26)
Special Qualities: Immunities (critical hits, mind-affecting effects, poison, stunning), Immunity to Transformation, Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10, Spell Resistance 37, True Seeing, Telepathy 100', Fast Healing 5, Damage Reduction: 15/Lawful
Feats: Weapon Focus (Slam); Weapon Finesse; Quicken SLA (Displacement, 3/day); Quicken SLA (True Strike, 3/day); Improved Initiative; Combat Reflexes; Robilar's Gambit
Epic Feats: Blinding Speed, Dire Charge
Skills: Bluff +35, Concentration +35, Diplomacy +14, Intimidate +39, Knowledge (religion) +32, Knowledge (the planes) +32, Listen +30, Move Silently +37, Search +32, Sense Motive +18, Spellcraft +32, Spot +30, and Swim +40
Challenge Rating: 23
Treasure/Possessions: Large Four-Sleeved Purple Robe of Tharizdun, Large Belt of Battle, Large Vest of Resistance +5, Crown of Charisma +6, Retributive Amulet of Health +6

Mumzow appears as a tall, purple humanoid with four tentacles instead of arms. This ancient fiend serves the imprisoned god Tharizdun, or perhaps it would be more accurate to say that she claims to do so. Mumzow spent many years imprisoned and as such feels some kinship with the dark god, and she is sometimes said to be his daughter, though scholars are sceptical. She has a large temple to Tharizdun on the land she rules in the Abyss. Although many cultists have tried to recruit her to aid their schemes to free the god, the one thing she refuses to do is to leave her own lands even briefly. Sometimes she is given items to keep secure to aid the cause.

Spell-like Abilities: At Will - Air Walk, Cloak of Chaos, Detect Magic, Displacement, True Strike, Greater Dispel Magic, Greater Teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only); 2/day - Magic Vestment, Maw of Chaos (24d6 and daze, Will partial DC 27), Friendly Fire (24 rounds). Caster level 24.

Form of Madness (Su): When a creature first encounters her, it must attempt a Will save (DC 30, Cha based). Failure indicates that the victim is overcome with devotion and cannot knowingly target Mumzow or any of her allies with an attack or harmful spell or other ability. A creature that makes a saving throw against an obyrith's form of madness is immune to that particular effect for 24 hours. Blindness is no protection against an obyrith's form of madness - their presence is an affront to all five senses. This is a mind-affecting ability. Chaotic evil outsiders are immune to an obyrith's form of madness. The insanity caused by an obyrith's form of madness ability is permanent in most cases, but can be removed by greater restoration, heal, limited wish, miracle, or wish.

Mumzow's four tentacles impart a special attack when striking a target. In keeping with her chaotic nature, roll 1d4 each time a target is struck to randomly determine which special attack applies, as follows:

1) Poison (Ex): A living creature struck by one of her tentacles must succeed on a DC 30 Fortitude save or become poisoned (Initial damage 2d6 Con, Secondary damage 2d6 Strength). The save DC is Constitution-based.

2) Corporeal Instability (Su): A living creature struck by one of her tentacles must succeed on a DC 30 Fortitude save or become a spongy, amorphous mass. Unless the victim manages to control the effect (see below), its shape melts, flows, writhes, and boils. The save DC is Constitution-based.

An affected creature is unable to hold or use any item. Clothing, armor, rings, and helmets become useless. Large items worn or carriedarmor, backpacks, even shirtshamper more than help, reducing the victims Dexterity score by 4. Soft or misshapen feet and legs reduce speed to 10 feet or one-quarter normal, whichever is less. Searing pain courses along the nerves, so strong that the victim cannot act coherently. The victim cannot cast spells or use magic items, and it attacks blindly, unable to distinguish friend from foe (-4 penalty on attack rolls and a 50% miss chance, regardless of the attack roll).

Each round the victim spends in an amorphous state causes 1 point of Wisdom drain from mental shock. If the victims Wisdom score falls to 0, it becomes a chaos beast.

A victim can regain its own shape by taking a standard action to attempt a DC 15 Charisma check (this check DC does not vary). A success reestablishes the creatures normal form for 1 minute. On a failure, the victim can still repeat this check each round until successful.

Corporeal instability is not a disease or a curse and so is hard to remove. A shapechange or stoneskin spell does not cure an afflicted creature but fixes its form for the duration of the spell. A restoration, heal, or greater restoration spell removes the affliction (a separate restoration is necessary to restore any drained points of Wisdom).

3) Imprisonment (Su): As spell; Will negates (DC 30, Cha-based).

4) Wilting (Ex): A living creature takes 10d6 damage and becomes exhausted (no save).

Control Chaos (Su): Any chaos beast within 30' of her must make a Will save (DC 30, Cha-based) or fall under her control as if by a Dominate Monster spell. If the save is successful, or the control broken, that particular chaos beast is thereafter immune to this effect.

Immunity to Transformation (Ex): Mumzow is immune to all transmutations of the body such as polymorphing, petrification, or corporeal instability.

True Seeing (Su): An obyrith is under the constant effect of true seeing. This effect cannot be dispelled.

Purple Robe of Tharizdun: The Purple Robe of Tharizdun protects her from the cold peculiar to temples of the dark god; protections from ordinary cold don't work against it.

----------


## Biggus

Nice one, there aren't many unique fiends that have been statted as far as I know. Bookmarked for future use  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bohandas

Quick question. Is this thread meant as a showcase for your homebrew or are you looking to compile community contributions?

----------


## kinem

Biggus, thanks.

Bohandus, its a bit of both. Contributions are welcome!

----------


## Bohandas

This next fellow has not been playtested, but I think he's interesting


Demeicro, The Prince of Dimness
King of the Manes

Portfolio: Manes demons, stupidity

Similar to how Malcanthet is the Queen of Succubi and Kardum is the Lord of Balors, Demeicro is the King of the Manes (the most basic type of demon, Fiendish Codex 1, Pg 45). As lord of the weakest demon type he is one of the weakest demon lords possibly the weakest. This is one of the demon prince positions with the highest rate of turnover; He isn't the first to hold this position, he won't be the last, and he may not even be the only one (similar to how Malcanthet and Shami-Amourae are both Queen of the Succubi). He is also one of the dumbest of the demon lords and the demonic patron of stupidity, earning him the derisive title "The Prince of Dimness". He seems to think that this has to do with literal dimness and has developed some magical abilities to match.

He appears as a giant manes demon and is usually surrounded by a retinue of manes, In combat he has a tendency to throw these minions at people, using their acidic cloud death throes as a bomb. Sometimes he will go through several before realizing that an enemy is resistant or immune to acid. He dwells in a shoddily constructed fortress and rules his minions from a makeshift throne made of chicken bones and dead animals

CE Large outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar, tanarri)
Init: +2
Senses: darkvision 90 ft.; Listen +0, Spot 1
Languages: Abyssal; telepathy 100 ft.
AC: 15, touch 7, flat-footed 15 (-1 size, -2 dex, +8 natural)
HP: 95 (10 HD; 10d8+50); DR 5/cold iron and good
Immune: electricity, poison
Resist: acid 10, cold 10, fire 10
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +6, Will +6
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares)
Melee: 2 claws +15 (1d6+6 Plus 1 Vile) and bite +13 (1d8+3 Plus 1 Vile)
Base Atk: +10; Grp: +20
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 6, Con 20, Int 9, Wis 9, Cha 9
SQ: acidic cloud, tanarri traits
Feats: Gruesome Finish (Exemplars of Evil), Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Vile Natural Attack (BOVD/Elder Evils)
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +19, Escape Artist +4, Hide +7, Intimidate +1, Jump +19, Knowledge (Arcane) +0, Knowledge (Planes) +0, Listen +0, Move Silently +9, Spellcraft +0, Survival +12, Use Magic Device +6

Acidic Cloud (Su):
When the prince of dimness is wounded for 5 or more HP with a slashing or piercing weapon acidic vapor sprays out in the direction the attack came from. Anybody standing in that square must make DC 15 Reflex save or take 1d6 points of acid damage
If the Prince of Dimness is killed, it dissolves into a cloud of noxious vapor. Anyone within 20 feet who fails a DC 15 Reflex save takes 2d6 points of acid damage

Charm Manes (sp)
Three times per day Demeicro can attempt to charm a manes demon. This works like the spell charm person except that it works on manes and only on manes.

Summon Manes (Sp)
Once per day the Lord of Dimness can attempt to summon 4d8 manes with a 60% chance of success. Alternately he can automatically summon 2d4 manes. This ability is the equivalent of a 6th-level spell.

Spell-Like Abilities
cl 10
At Will- Acid Splash, Daze (DC9), Greater Teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), Mage Hand, No Light (BOVD)
3/day- Darkness, Delusions of Grandeur (Dragon #324) (DC11), Doom (DC10), Magic Stone, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Stupidity (SC)
1/day- Cone of Dimness (SC) (DC12), Desecrate, Feeblemind (DC14), Mind Fog(DC14), Stinking Cloud (DC12), Touch of Idiocy




> When you kill a creature, you regain death points equal to 1/3 of their CR.


I'm pretty sure this guy's a robot, based on their posts in other threads, but that's actually a pretty decent idea for an ability

----------


## kinem

Bohandus, I like the concept you have with that King of the Manes. I also think it's good for some of the unique fiends to have lower CRs so they're more likely to see play. You didn't give him a CR; I'm thinking maybe 8.

It does raise some questions though: Who built that fortress? Probably not manes. And, how did they get chicken bones? Perhaps there is a nearby portal to the Prime Material Plane or to Sigil, since chickens are not generally found in the Abyss.

I would suggest that given his relative weakness and his need for outside labor to build his base, that he is really just a vassal being propped up by a real demon lord or just a powerful demon. Perhaps as a joke, or perhaps some succubus feels safer acting as an 'agent of a demon lord' instead of a free agent, while of course being in total control.

----------


## kinem

Akmenzut "Prince of Perfection", Unique Fiend

Medium Outsider (Evil, Lawful)
Alignment: Lawful evil
Initiative: +21
Languages: Telepathy 100 ft.
AC: 54 (+5 Dex, +15 natural, +13 insight, +5 deflection, +6 greater mage armor), touch 33, never flat-footed
Hit Dice: 20d8+120 (210 hp); DR: 15/-
Saves Fort +30, Ref +30, Will +30 (add +6 to all with Superior Resistance)
Speed: 30 ft.
Space / Reach: 5 ft. / 5 ft.
Base Attack +20; Grapple +38
Attack: Slam +38 melee (2d6+18 + uncanny critical)
Full Attack: 2 Slams +38 melee (2d6+18 + uncanny critical)
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 20, Con 20, Int 30 (36), Wis 20, Cha 20
Special Attacks/Actions: Spell-like Abilities, Spells, Perfect Casting, Uncanny critical slam
Special Qualities: Uncanny insight, perfect clarity, immunity to poison, immunity to ability damage or drain, immunity to energy drain, immunity to drowning, resistance to energy 20, damage reduction 15/-, telepathy 100', fast healing 5, Spell Resistance 35, Darkvision 60'
Feats: Improved Initiative; Improved Toughness; Knowledge Devotion; Mindsight; Eschew Materials; Sudden Maximize; Quicken Spell
Skills: Appraise +49, Concentration +41, Craft (Alchemy) +49, Diplomacy +41, Knowledge (Arcana, Architecture & engineering, Dungeoneering, Geography, History, Local, Nature, Nobility & royalty, Psionics, Religion, Planes) +49, Spot +41, Listen +41, Psicraft +49, Search +49, Sense Motive +41, Spellcraft +49
Challenge Rating: 23
Climate/Terrain: Acheron
Treasure/Possessions: Belt of Battle, Headband of Intelligence +6, ivory replica of a unicorn (25 gp), Ring of Spell Battle, Ring of Protection +5

Akmenzut has the general form of humanoid, but has a grey crystalline appearance. He does not need to eat, drink, sleep, or breathe. He is extremely confident in his own abilities, and while they are indeed extensive, he sometimes overreaches and competes with forces even more powerful than himself. He rules a metal cube several miles on a side on the plane of Acheron, and is served by bladelings and other creatures. His origin is a mystery, but some think a long-lost civilization created him to be their leader.

Combat: He is proficient with all weapons and armor. His natural attacks and any weapons he wields are considered Evil and Lawful for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Uncanny insight (Ex): Akmenzut gains an insight bonus to AC and to all d20 rolls and damage rolls equal to his Intelligence bonus. (If the damage is caused by a spell, apply it only the first time each opponent takes damage from each spell). He also never suffers a miss chance due to concealment. He never draws attacks of opportunity, even if taking actions that would normally do so. He is never flat-footed.

Perfect clarity (Ex): As soon as Akmenzut begins an action, he knows if it will succeed or not. As such, he need not waste his efforts. This has several benefits. Roll normally to see if the action succeeds, but if it does not, he never need take that action. If making a Craft check, on a failed check he wastes no materials. If making an Attack of Opportunity, on a failed attack he still has the AOO available for later use that round. If casting a targeted spell, if the target resists it (by making a save or by spell resistance), he can choose to save the spell for later use instead, and can take another action, but not to cast a spell. If making an attack roll, on a miss, he can choose to attack a different target instead if there is any available.

Uncanny critical slam (Ex): Against an opponent subject to critical hits, his slam attack causes double damage. This replaces the normal chance for a critical hit.

Resistance to energy (Ex): He has resistance 20 to acid, cold, electricity, fire, force, and sonic damage. 

Perfect Casting (Ex): When casting spells he does not need verbal or somatic components, never suffers an arcane spell failure chance, and does not need to cast defensively in order to avoid drawing an attack of opportunity. He has spellbooks, but once he has prepared a spell even one time, he doesn't need to consult a spellbook in order to prepare it again, though it takes the same amount of time to do so as if from a spellbook.

As an immediate action, he can choose to succeed on a caster level check (such as to dispel magic or to overcome SR) without having to roll for it, even if a natural 20 on the die would not suffice.

Spell-like abilities: At will - Greater Teleport, Greater Dispel Magic, Alter Fortune (as an immediate action), Orb of Sound, Silence; 1/day - Forcecage, Instant Refuge, Sonic Meteor Swarm (as spell, but sonic damage instead of fire damage), Summon Golem. Caster level 20.

Spells: He can cast spells as a 20th level wizard (DC 23 + spell level). Typical spells prepared:
0: Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation
1: Magic Missile, Floating Disk, Disguise Self, Silent Image, Wall of Smoke, Comprehend Languages, Ray of Enfeeblement (x2)
2: Wraithstrike (x2), Scorching Ray, Glitterdust (x2), Rope Trick, Blindness/Deafness
3: Displacement (x2), Greater Mage Armor, Haste, Melf's Unicorn Arrow (x2), Magic Circle Against Chaos
4: Black Tentacles, Celerity, Dimensional Anchor (x2), Friendly Fire, Solid Fog, Orb of Electricity
5: Overland Flight, Feeblemind (x2), Streamers (x2), Sending, Wall of Stone
6: Antimagic Field, Disintegrate, Flesh to Stone (x2), Superior Resistance, Quickened Glitterdust
7: Avasculate (x2), Elemental Body, Greater Arcane Sight, Stun Ray, Quickened Melf's Unicorn Arrow
8: Mind Blank, Otto's Irresistable Dance, Horrid Wilting (x2), Polymorph Any Object, Superior Invisibility
9: Imprisonment, Dominate Monster (x2), Time Stop, Wail of the Banshee, Quickened Teleport

----------


## kinem

Trezzozo "Fiend of Festivals"

Mezzoloth Developed Outsider 2
Medium Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, and Yugoloth)
Alignment: Always neutral evil
Initiative: +5; Senses: Listen +15 and Spot +15, Mindsight
Languages: Telepathy 100 ft.
AC: 23 (+1 Dex, +10 natural, +2 heavy metal shield), touch 11, flat-footed 22
Hit Dice: 12d8+60 (114 hp); DR: 10/good
Fort +15, Ref +11, Will +10
Speed: 40 ft.
Space: 5 ft./5 ft.
Base Attack +12; Grapple +15
Attack: Claw +15 melee or +1 trident +17 melee or +1 trident +15 ranged
Full Attack: 2 claws +15 melee or +1 trident +17/+12 melee or +1 trident +15 ranged
Damage: Claw 1d4+3, +1 Trident 1d8+4/19-20
Special Attacks/Actions: Spell-like abilities, summon yugoloth
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 18
Special Qualities: immunity to poison and acid, resistance to cold 10, fire 10, and electricity 10, SR 24
Feats: Improved Critical (trident); Improved Initiative; Power Attack; Weapon Focus (trident); Mindsight[B]; Quicken SLA (Darkness, 3/day)
Skills: Disguise +19, Hide +16 (+26 w/Hat), Intimidate +18, Knowledge (local) +15, Knowledge (the planes) +15, Listen +15, Move Silently +16, Spot +15
Challenge Rating: 8; ECL 17
Treasure/Possessions: +1 trident, Hat of Disguise, Ring of Invisibility

Trezzozo is a most unusual mezzoloth, though he does not actually have any nonstandard racial characteristics. He has taken levels in the Developed Outsider prestige class.

He looks like any typical mezzoloth: as a humanoid insect, standing 7 feet tall and weighing 250 pounds, with six lanky limbs, four of which are arms ending in hands tipped with talons. His entire body is covered in dense plates of ivory-colored chitin. When angered, his wide-set, unblinking eyes glare red, a state he is almost never in. Despite his claws, he almost always carries a shield and trident.

He made his way to the Prime Material Plane, and that is where he stays, making mischief in his own way. He likes to terrorize the local humans, especially during harvest festivals. He does this using his spell-like abilities and sometimes even just by using telepathy to send weird messages to random people, usually while moving about in disguise or under cover of Invisibility. Sometimes he will cause terror by revealing his true form, but he only does so shortly before teleporting out of town.

He has a strict rule against killing, except in self-defense. This is mainly because he thinks it's too easy to kill humans, not a challenge worthy of him; he would much rather secretly cause chaos among them. This rule does not apply to indirect consequences of his actions, so for example if people die in a fire he caused or due to an object he animated, that does not bother him.

Although he causes a great deal of trouble and evil, he will sometimes fight other evil monsters that move in on 'his territory' when he is trying to terrorize a town.

Spell-Like Abilities: At will - cause fear (DC 15), darkness, desecrate, produce flame, see invisibility; 2/day - cloudkill (DC 19), dispel magic. Caster level 12th.

Twice per day, this mezzoloth can use greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), as the spell cast by a 16th-level sorcerer.

New Spell-like Ability: He can cast Animate Objects 1/day (CL 12th).

Summon Yugoloth (Ex): Once per day, this mezzoloth can attempt to summon another mezzoloth with a 60% chance of success.

Immunities (Ex): Mezzoloths are immune to poison and acid.

Telepathy (Su): Mezzoloths can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.

----------


## Bohandas

> Bohandus, I like the concept you have with that King of the Manes. I also think it's good for some of the unique fiends to have lower CRs so they're more likely to see play. You didn't give him a CR; I'm thinking maybe 8.


That's around the range I was going for. IIRC I was aiming for around CR 10, but I didn't feel confident enough to actually put a number to it because I don't have much actual tabletop experience playing the full game. (Most of my D&D experience consists of several playthroughs of the _Temple of Elemental Evil_ computer game (and also _Dark Queen of Krynn_ and to a lesser extent _Baldur's Gate_), as well as the Castle Ravenloft boardgame. The two actual campaigns that I've played both fell apart pretty quickly.)




> It does raise some questions though: Who built that fortress? Probably not manes.


The way I had envisioned it it wasmbasically just a glorified midden or junkheap, or possibly a ruin or tell that had been fixed up




> And, how did they get chicken bones? Perhaps there is a nearby portal to the Prime Material Plane or to Sigil, since chickens are not generally found in the Abyss.


I never really thought about that. It could be that the abyss itself saw to it that the bones, or maybe even the entire chair already assembled, made their way to him, sort as a way of mocking him; he can't source a proper throne of skulls.




> I would suggest that given his relative weakness and his need for outside labor to build his base, that he is really just a vassal being propped up by a real demon lord or just a powerful demon. Perhaps as a joke, or perhaps some succubus feels safer acting as an 'agent of a demon lord' instead of a free agent, while of course being in total control.


This works. It was also my thought that his position has an extremely high rate of turnover, both from combat/assassination and from ascending into higher tiers of demon lords

----------


## kinem

Krazkon "Master of Masters", Unique Fiend

Medium-Sized Outsider (Incorporeal, Lawful, Evil)
Hit Dice: 13d8 + 78 (136 hit points)
Initiative: +5
Speed: fly 20 ft. (perfect)
Armor Class: 22 (+5 Dex, +3 deflection, +4 profane), touch 22, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: +13 / --
Attack: none
Full Attack: none
Space/Reach: 5 ft. / 0 ft.
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Incorporeal, SR 24, Blindsight 60, Telepathy 100', Unholy Grace, Natural Invisibility, Malevolent Merger, Profane Enhancement, Leave 'Em Shaken, Mind Blank
Saves: Fort +19, Reflex +19, Will +17
Abilities: STR -, DEX 21, CON 20, INT 19, WIS 17, CHA 18
Skills: Spot +19, Search +15, Hide +17, Sense Motive +15, Intimidate +16, Bluff +16, Knowledge (Religion) +16, Knowledge (Planes) +16, Knowledge (Arcana) +16, Spellcraft +16, Listen +15, Concentration +17, Diplomacy +18
Feats: Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Improved Toughness, Lightning Reflexes, Mindsight
Environment: Any
Challenge Rating: 8 and see below
Treasure: None
Alignment: Lawful Evil

Histories and legends often speak of individuals who suddenly rise to levels of skill and power far beyond that of their previous lives, often to lead tribes and nations into tyranny and disaster. The demagogue who was once little more than a laughingstock, and then became a dictator. The simple orc chieftain who united many tribes long at war, only to lead them all into battle against other races. The evil necromancer who, driven from his tower, returned with an unstoppable army of the dead. The previously unsuccessful alchemist who suddenly found success by discovering a new substance, which was soon turned into a weapon of war. It is Krazkon who is responsble for many of these unfortunate turns of fate.

It does not eat, sleep, breathe, or age and can be found almost anywhere.

Invisibility (Ex): Krazkon is naturally invisible, but it can be seen with See Invisibility or True Seeing, and its presence can be noticed with a DC 30 Spot check (though it still has total concealment). If seen thus, it appears as a dim cloud.

Krazkon does not attack physically. Instead, it uses its abilities to empower an individual who is positioned to cause disaster.

Malevolent Merger (Su): Krazkon can merge with a humanoid, giant, or monstrous humanoid in the same 5' square as a standard action. When it does, its own form vanishes, much like with fiendish possession; however, unlike possession, this can only be done if the target is willing. When so merged, Krazkon can still use its telepathy. Attacks against the host don't damage Krazkon, but it can be expelled by any effect that would expel a possessing fiend. Krazkon can leave a host an an immediate action. It can merge with the same host again.

Profane Enhancement (Su): Once merged, Krazkon can grant the host a bonus to two of its ability scores. The choice of which abilities to enhance can't be changed for the same host. Each such ability score has a +6 enhancement bonus and +6 profane bonus. Krazkon can grant or end the bonuses as an immediate action, but normally they are continuously in effect. This is the primary means by which Krazkon manipulates events in the world, but it can also feed information to the host or uses its telepathy to communicate with the host or other creatures. By communicating with the host, it can grant its host the benefits of Mindsight. Often, it will refrain from revealing its presense to anyone besides the host.

This enhancement is often quite tempting for a prospective host, but the price is obedience because the enhancement can be withdrawn at any time if the host strays from the path Krazkon desires, and in moving on, Krazkon can make the host forever fearful.

Mind Blank (Su): Krazkon is continually protected from mind-affecting abilities and from divinations as if by a Mind Blank spell, except that this does not prevent See Invisibility or True Seeing from working on it, and does not interfere with its use of telepathy. These protections extend to a merged host.

Leave 'Em Shaken (Su): When leaving a host, Krazkon can choose to make the host permanently shaken. This is a mind-affecting ability and there is no saving throw against it. Krazkon can't remove the effect, but if it merges with the host again, the effect is suppressed by the Mind Blank. To remove the shaken condition, a remove curse spell or similar ability must first be used, and then it can be dispelled (CL 13) or removed by a heal or restoration spell.

Telepathy (Su):	It can mentally communicate with any creature that has a mind (Int 1+) within 100'.

Unholy Grace (Ex): It receives a profane bonus to saving throws and AC equal to its Charisma bonus.

Note: As Krazkon has no ability to attack on its own, defeating it in combat may not merit an XP award, although if preventing its escape is a challenge, an award as if for a CR 8 creature may be appropriate. If enhancing a host in a way that affects combat, increase the CR of the host by +2.

----------


## kinem

Luzzul "Long Tongue", Unique Fiend, Developed Outsider 2

Huge Outsider (Evil)
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Initiative: +5; Senses: darkvision 60 ft., Scent, Blindsight 60'
AC: 40 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +25 natural, +6 mage armor), touch 9, flat-footed 39
Hit Dice: 22d8+153 (253 hp); Damage Reduction 15/-
Fort +23, Ref +16, Will +20
Speed: 20 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 50 ft.
Space / Reach: 15 ft./15 ft. (30 ft. with tongue)
Base Attack +22; Grapple +42
Attack: Tongue +38 melee or bite +38 melee or spit +21 ranged touch (20' range increment); includes greater magic fang effects to attack and damage
Full Attack: Tongue +38 melee and bite +36 melee and spit +21 ranged touch (20' range increment); includes greater magic fang effects to attack and damage
Damage: Tongue 1d8+17 + 2d6 acid + 1d4 wisdom + nausea + acquire taste, bite 2d6+25 + 2d6 acid + 1d4 wisdom + nausea, spit 2d6 acid + 1d4 wisdom + nausea
Special Attacks/Actions: Improved grab, Powerful Bite, swallow whole, spit, acquire taste, wisdom damage, shadow maker, nausea, spell-like abilities
Abilities: Str 35, Dex 12, Con 23, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 16
Special Qualities: Acid Blood, Scent, Blindsight 60', Immune to acid, poison, disease, ability damage or drain, energy drain, mind-affecting, and vorpal; fast healing 10; Spell Resistance 34; Hard to Keep Down; Death Throes
Feats: Track[B], Improved Initiative; Improved Toughness[B]; Iron Will[B]; Great Fortitude[B]; Multiattack[B]; Weapon Focus (Tongue); Weapon Focus (Bite); Ability Focus (Nausea); Quicken SLA (Mass Curse of Impending Blades, 3/day), Quicken SLA (Legion's Curse of Petty Failing, 3/day), Quicken SLA (Black Karma Curse, 3/day), Quicken SLA (True Strike, 3/day)
Skills: Listen +28, Spot +28, Survival +28, Concentration +31, Spellcraft +28, Climb +45, Jump +37, Tumble +26, Sense Motive +28, Knowledge (the Planes) +28, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +28
Organization: Solitary plus 1d6-1 shadows
Challenge rating: 20

Luzzul has a form resembling that of a giant toad, but with shorter hind legs, and is dark green in color. His head is not really seperate from his body, and he is immune to beheading attacks such as from vorpal weapons.

This unusual fiend is not related to any known type of creature, but he claims that there are others similar to him, and he admits that he is the least powerful of his kind - for now. He originated in the Abyss, but found it too chaotic for his liking, and made his way to the Grey Waste. He seeks power and the respect that comes with it.

Spell-like Abilities: At will - Black Karma Curse (Will neg DC 15), true strike, greater mage armor (self only), spider climb, summon swarm, greater magic fang (self only), Mass Curse of Impending Blades, Legion's Curse of Petty Failing; 2/day - greater scrying (against a creature that he has used his Acquire Taste ability on only), greater teleport, plague (Fort DC 21), scourge (Fort DC 20), swamp lung (Fort DC 20), bestow greater curse (Will DC 21). Caster level 22.

New SLA (DO2): Reaving dispel 2/day. Caster level 22.

Luzzul's natural weapons are considered Epic and Evil for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Acid Blood (Ex): Any creature damaging him with a slashing or piercing weapon in melee or within 20' range takes 2d6 points of acid damage from spraying blood for each such attack (Reflex half DC 27, Con-based). If affected by the spell Avasculate or Avascular Mass, as an immediate action he can release a 60' cone of acid (20d6 acid + 1d6 Wisdom, Reflex half DC 27, Con-based).

Acquire Taste (Ex): Against any creature that has ever previously been struck by his tongue attack, Luzzul gains a +4 morale bonus on attack rolls, to the DC of his spell-like abilities against that creature, and to follow the creature's tracks using his Survival skill.

Wisdom Damage (Su): Luzzul's natural attacks cause Wisdom damage in addition to physical damage. Apply this before the other damage. If the target's Wisdom is reduced to zero, the target does not die from that, but it does trigger the Shadow Maker ability.

Shadow Maker (Su): The soul of a humanoid who has ever been reduced to zero Wisdom by Luzzul's attacks turns into an undead Shadow under Luzzul's control upon the humanoid's death. To prevent this, the humanoid's Wisdom must first be raised above zero, and then a Remove Curse or similar spell can remove the effect.

Nausea (Ex): Any creature hit by his tongue, bite or spit must make a Fort save (DC 29, Con-based) or be nauseated for 1 round.

Improved Grab (Ex): If Luzzul hits with a tongue attack he can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If he wins the grapple check, he establishes a hold and immediately inflicts constriction damage. He can attempt to swallow whole a grappled opponent in the following round.

Powerful Bite (Ex): Even though his bite is a secondary attack, he applies 1-1/2 times his Strength modifier to damage done with the bite.

Swallow Whole (Ex): He can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to two size categories smaller by making a successful grapple check. Once inside, the victim takes 2d6+12 points of bludgeoning damage plus 2d6 points of acid damage plus 1d4 points of Wisdom damage per round, and each round must make a Fort save (DC 29, Con-based) or be nauseated for 1 round. A swallowed creature can cut its way out using a light slashing or piercing weapon by dealing 35 points of damage to his stomach (AC 23, no DR). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out.

His stomach can hold 4 Medium, 8 Small, 16 Tiny, 32 Diminutive, or 64 Fine or smaller opponents.

If he teleports while creatures are in his stomach, those creatures are carried with him (no save, no SR, and they don't count against the number of creatures he can take with him the normal way).

Hard to Keep Down (Ex): If Luzzul's hit points are reduced to 0 or less, his fast healing continues to heal him at a rate of 10 hp/round. He does not die unless his current hp is reduced to -44 (-2 x HD) or less.

Death Throes (Ex): If Luzzul is slain, a wave of acidic slime sprays forth from the corpse. Any creature within 20' takes damage and other effects as if from Luzzul's Spit attack, and must also make a Reflex save (DC 27, Con-based) or be knocked prone.

----------


## kinem

Flugflug "Fly in the Wall", Unique Fiend, Developed Outsider 2 / Fiend of Blasphemy 2

Fine-Sized Outsider (Incorporeal, Lawful, Evil)
Hit Dice: 9d8 + 9 (49 hit points)
Initiative: +8
Speed: Fly 30 ft. (perfect)
Armor Class: 25 (+4 Dex, +3 deflection, +8 size), touch 25, flat-footed 21
Base Attack/Grapple: +8 / --
Attack: Incorporeal Touch +20 melee touch (1d6 + 1 Vile)
Space/Reach: 1/2 ft. / 0 ft.
Special Attacks: Vile damage, Sneak Attack +3d6, Spell-like Abilities
Special Qualities: Incorporeal, Natural Invisibility, SR 18, Telepathy 100', Improved Evasion
Saves: Fort +11, Reflex +14, Will +13
Abilities: STR -, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 17, CHA 16
Skills: Spot +13, Search +11, Hide +30 (+70 if invisible), Sense Motive +13, Intimidate +13, Bluff +15, Knowledge (Religion) +13, Spellcraft +11, Concentration +13 (+17)
Feats: Mindsight, Combat Casting, Improved Initiative [B], Leadership, Eschew Material Components
Environment: Any
Challenge Rating: 11
Treasure: None
Alignment: Lawful Evil

This sneaky fiend spies on people and sometimes assassinates victims who are often mysteriously found alone in a locked room, apparent suicides. The information it gains is potentially useful to many evil rulers, businesscreatures, and so on. As reward for its efforts, it is given funds which it uses to build its own cult following. It does not eat, sleep, breathe, or age. As a Fiend of Blasphemy it would normally serve a diety, but this unique fiend does not. Flugflug believes that its own future divine self grants it those powers, but that idea is not based on any real proof.

Natural Invisibility (Ex): Flugflug is naturally invisible, but it can be seen with See Invisibility or True Seeing. Its presence can be noticed with a Spot check opposed to its Hide check (though it still has total concealment if invisible). If seen thus, it appears as a small black sphere.

Telepathy (Su):	It can mentally communicate with any creature that has a mind (Int 1+) within 100'.

Spell-like abilities: At will - Ghost Sound (Will DC 13), Mind Blank (self only), Black Karma Curse (Will DC 15), Greater Teleport (self only). Caster level 7.

Developed Outsider New Spell-Like Ability: Shield 3/day (Caster level 7).

Spells (DC 13 + spell level): 1st level - Command, Cure Light Wounds (1d8+3); 2nd level - Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3). Caster level 2 (3 for healing). Domains: Luck, Healing.

Flugflug can cast spells using its ability to make sounds and to move for verbal and somatic components, and can use itself as a divine focus.

Luck Domain Granted Power: Good Fortune, which is usable 1/day. This extraordinary ability allows you to reroll one roll that you have just made before the game master declares whether the roll results in success or failure. You must take the result of the reroll, even if its worse than the original roll.

Blood Oath (Su): A fiend of blasphemy has the ability to perform a ritual of initiation that binds cult members to the fiends service. The ritual forges a magical, mental bond between the fiend and those mortals who participate. It requires one day of preparation, during which time the fiend must meditate and ready a room in which the ritual will take place. The ritual itself lasts for 2 hours, plus an additional 10 minutes per mortal initiate. If either the preparation or the ritual is interrupted, the process is ruined and the fiend must start again.

All creatures in the room (and no more than 60 feet away from the fiend of blasphemy) when the ritual begins or that enter that area during the ritual must make a Will save (DC 10 + fiends class level + fiends Cha modifier) or be affected as if by an Enthrall spell. Willing participants in the ritual receive a 4 penalty on this saving throw, while hostile onlookers receive a +4 bonus.

After the first 2 hours of the ritual, each initiate is subjected to the fiends individual attention for 10 minutes, during which time the bond between the two is formed. If an initiate wishes to resist the bond, she can attempt a Will saving throw (DC 15 + fiends class level + fiends Cha modifier). Willing participants may voluntarily fail their saving throws. If an initiate makes a successful saving throw, the fiend of blasphemy is aware that the bond was not properly formed, but this does not interrupt the ritual. Fiends often allow mortals to believe their resistance went undetected until after the ritual is complete.

Locate Cultist (Su): One effect of the blood oath is a sort of telepathic bond between the fiend of blasphemy and its cultists. At will, a fiend of blasphemy can use a supernatural power identical to locate creature to sense the location of any creature that has sworn a blood oath with the fiend.

Undetectable Alignment (Su): A fiend of blasphemys alignment is constantly concealed from all forms of divination, as the undetectable alignment spell.

Transfer Spell-Like Ability (Sp): At 2nd level, a fiend of blasphemy can use a power similar to the cleric spell imbue with spell ability to grant its cult members access to its spell-like abilities. A fiend can give one creature that has sworn it a blood oath access to as many of its own spell-like abilities as it desires. The cultist can use the ability once per day, with all variable characteristics (including caster level and save DC) determined as if the fiend were using the ability.

When it transfers a spell-like ability, the fiend cannot use the ability as often as usual: It can use abilities normally available at will only 4 times per day, and loses one use per day from other abilities. A fiend can bestow the same ability on multiple worshipers, or allow worshipers to use the ability more than once per day, but in doing so loses more of its own daily uses of the ability.

The fiend of blasphemy can revoke the transfer at any time as a free action. If the cultist had already used the ability during the current day, it counts as if the fiend had used it that day as well.

----------


## Bohandas

This next one was from a forum adventure I briefly ran on the "forum adventures" subforum of the old MSPA forum, before said forum's demise

*Name:* Formicid
Hermaphrodite Ekolid Warmage 1/Rogue 1
*Type:* Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Obryith)
*Hit Points:* 42 (6d8 + 2d6 + 8 )
(And Fast Healing 5/Round)
*Initiative:* +5

*Armor Class:* 18 (touch 15, flat-footed 14)
(+3 Natural Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Size)
*Immunities:* Mind-effecting spells, Poison
*Resistances:* Acid 10, Cold 10, Electricity 10, Fire 10, DR 5/Cold Iron or Lawful
*Saves:*
*Fort:* +6
(+5 fast progression + 0.66 slow progression + 1 Con)
*Ref:* +11
(+5.5 fast progression + 0.33 slow progression + 4 dex +2 Lightning Reflexes)
*Will:* +9
(+5.5 fast progression + 0.33 slow progression + 4 Wis)

*Speed:* Walk 30 ft.; Climb 30 ft.; Fly 60 ft. (Average/Medium Manuverability)

*Base Attack Bonus:* +7
(+6 fast progression +0.75 medium Progression + 0.5 slow progression)
*Full Attack:* 6 stings +12 (1d4 damage plus Implant Egg) and 1 bite +7 (1d4 damage)
*Grapple:* +3 (BAB +7, Size Modifier -4)

*Special Qualities:* Damage Reduction 5/Cold Iron or Lawful, Darkvision (60 ft.), Fast Healing 5/Round, Quickness, Trapfinding, True Seeing, Warmage Edge
*Special Attacks:* Form of Madness, Implant Egg, Sneak Attack +1d6, Warmage Spells

*Ability Scores*
*Str:* 11 (+0)
*Dex:* 18 (+4)
*Con:* 12 (+1)
*Int:* 15 (+2)
*Wis:* 18 (+4)
*Cha:* 16 (+3)

*Feats:* Combat Reflexes, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Finesse
*Skills:* Balance +16, Bluff +4, Climb +18, Concentration +1, Disable Device +4, Escape Artist +15, Hide +18, Intimidate +5, Jump +12, Preception +15, Move Silently +15, Sense Motive +5, Sleight of Hand +6, Spellcraft +4, Tumble +17, Use Magic Device +6

*Warmage Spells:*
(Save DC= Spell Level + Charisma Modifier)
*Lv0* (6/day; and then 1/(19 rounds) until spells are regained); Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Electric Jolt, Flare, Launch Item, Light, Ray of Frost, Sonic Snap
*Lv1* (4/day total); Accuracy, Burning Hands, Chill Touch, Fist of Stone, Hail of Stone, Magic Missile, Lesser Energy Orb (Acid, Cold, Electrical, Fire, or Sonic), Scatterspray, Shocking Grasp, True Strike, Weapon Shift


*Armored Mage (Light):*
A warmage can ignore the spell failure chance from light armor and light shields

*Form of Madness (Supernatural Ability):*
The appearance of Obryiths (such as Ekolids) have the ability to induce madness in non-demons (within 60 feet) due to its very appearance. In the case of Ekolids, this madness takes the form of a hallucinitory sensation of bugs crawling under one's skin and this results in a -1 penalty to skill checks for the victim, as well as forcing them to succeed at a DC 10 Concentration check to successfully casy spells or manifest psionic powers. A DC 17 willpower save resists

*Implant Egg:*
In a clever reversal of a well-known trope an ekolid's tail tentacles end in sharp, claw-like ovipositors. Whenever anyone takes damage from an Ekolid's sting attack they must make a DC 15 fortitude save. On a failed save the Ekolid implants an egg in the victim's body. Each egg hatches in 1d6 rounds, dealing 1d6 damage to the victim. The victim is sickened until the egg hatches. Remove Disease can remove the egg but immunity to disease will not prevent one from being implanted. The hatchlings are mostly harmless and have 1 hp but grow into full sized Ekolids in about six hours

*Quickness:*
An Ekolid is supernaturally quick and can take an extra move action each turn

*Warmage Edge:*
A warmage adds their Intelligence bonus the the damage done by their spells

----------


## Bohandas

Ok, for HalloweenI threw this idea together. I had the idea kicking around for a while and finally put some tenative stats to it


A powerful aspect of Tharizdun manifesting as a sentient hole into the plane where he is imprisoned, which in turn manifests itself as a modified umbral blot with elder evil powers

*Size/Type:* Medium Outsider [Evil]

*HD:* 57d100+358 = 928

*Initiative:* 21 (+13 dex +4 Improved Initiative +4 Superior Inititative)

*Speed:* Fly 90 ft (perfect)

*Armor Class:* 59 (+13 dex +20 natural +16 deflection (charisma based)) (change deflection to something more suited)

*Base Attack/Grapple:* +45/+45 (w/prowess incl)

*Attack:* Disintegrating touch +47(?) melee (5d6+2 plus disintegrating touch (Fort DC 40) and banishment (Reflex dc 38))

*Full Attack:* Disintegrating touch +47(?) melee (5d6+2 plus disintegrating touch (Fort DC 40) and banishment (Reflex dc38))

*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.

*Special Attacks:* Disintegrating touch, Aether Flow, spell-like abilities, Dark Visiting, banishment

*Special Qualities:* Blindsight 200 ft., construct traits, fast healing 10, fold space, SR 44; acid, cold, electricity, fire, and sonic resistance 30, all around vision, Distortion, DR 10/Magic, Alien Skies, Disintegration Immunity, Vulnerability to portal-affectig spells

*Saves:* Fort +23, Ref +32, Will +28

*Abilities:* Str 14 (10+0 elite +4 aspect ) Dex 36 (30+2elite+4 aspect) Con 19 (10(n/a)+5 elite+4aspect)  Int 25 (15+3elite+8aspect)  Wis 28 (30-2 elite) Cha 42 (30+4 elite+8 aspect)

*Skills:* Bluff +86 (60sp+10focus+16cha), Decipher Script +67 (60sp+7int), Forgery +67 (60sp+7int), Hide +85 (60sp+10focus+13dex+2stealthy), Intimidate +76 (60sp+16cha), Knowledge(Arcana) (60sp+7int), Knowledge(architecture and engineering) +37 (30sp+7int), Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +67 (60sp+7int), Knowledge(Nature) +43 (30sp+7int+6syn), Knowledge(Planes) +67 (60sp+7int), Knowledge(Psionics) +37(30sp+7int), Knowledge(Religion) +37 (30sp+7int), Listen +71 (60sp+9wis+2alert), Move Silently +75 (60sp+2stealthy+13dex), Perform(Oratory) +46 (30sp+16cha), Psicraft +41 (30sp+7int+4syn), Search +11(+15 for secret doors) (+7Int+4allaroundvisi9n), Spellcraft +83 (60sp+10focus+7int+6synergy), Spot +15 (9wis+2alert+4allaroundvisi9n)), Survival +78 (+76 on material plane) (60sp+3focus+9wis+6syn)
ii

*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Ability Focus (Disintegrating Touch), Skill Focus (Survival), Stealthy, Track

*Epic Feats:* 	Blinding Speed, Epic Prowess (×3), Epic Skill Focus (Hide), Epic Skill Focus (Bluff), Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Epic Toughness (×5), Superior Initiative

*Challenge Rating:* ~40ish

*Alignment:* NE

Spell-like Abilities: 
At Will- Blindness/Deafness, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Contagion, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Doom, Inflict Critical Wounds, Inflict Light Wounds, Morality Undone, Shatter
3/Day- Disintegrate, Dispel Magic, Feeblemind, Find the Path, Harm, Insanity, Legend Lore, Mass Inflict Light Wounds, Pox, True Seeing
1/Day- Befoul, Despoil, Discern Location, Earthquake, Foresight, Implosion

All-Around Vision (Ex): He sees in all directions and gains +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks, and  cant be flanked.

Distortion (ex): The light around it is distorted giving it partial concealment similar to a blur spell

Fold Space (ex):  Can fold space at will, allowing it to use ethereal jaunt, dimension door, greater teleport, or false gravity at will as a standard action.

Disintegrating Touch (Ex) Any material object that comes into contact is immediately disintegrated unless it succeeds at a Fortitude save (DC 40). A character or object that has been disintegrated by an umbral blot disappears completely, leaving behind not even dust to mark its passing. Those who make a successful saving throw still take 5d6+2 points of damage from the disintegrating touch. Likewise, weapons or objects that save take a like amount of damage. (Remember, tended or held objects save with the same bonus as their owners.)

Aether Flow: A combination of distorted gravity and suction from removal of the surrounding air pulls in everything nearby, All flying or floating creatures within 60 feet who fail a Reflex save (DC 38) are swept along with the wind into contact with the blackball. Nonflying creatures and unattended items within 60 feet who fail a Reflex save (DC 19) are pulled into contact. The save DCs are increased by 4 for creatures and items within 10 feet. Contact could lead to disintegration, as noted above. In areas with no air the effective radius of this ability is halved. The spatial distortion also extends 20 feet into coexistant planes, creatures and objects on coexistent planes that are sucked to the monster's square get pulled into the material plane, in contact with the monster.

Banishment: Anything which comes into contact with the monster and survives its disintegrating touch must make a DC38 reflex save or be shunted into the dimension where tharizdun is imprisoned

Dark Visiting: Every living divine spellcaster who sleeps on the same planet that the monster is currently on must succeed on a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 elder evils HD + elder evils Cha modifi er) or be plagued with maddening dreams. Upon awakening, the caster takes 1d4+1 points of Wisdom damage and is fatigued for the remainder of the day. In addition, the caster does not benefit from the rest required to regain spells or spell slots, psionic power points, and the like. An affected spellcaster whose Wisdom is reduced to half normal or lower by this effect is affected as if by an insanity spell (PH 244) while within the area of this malefic property. This ability is always active.

Alien Skies:  This sign interferes with arcane magic, making spells harder to cast successfully. When a spell is cast, the sign warps its effects, often with disastrous results.
Faint: The DCs of all Concentration checks related to casting arcane spells increase by 5. 
Moderate: Arcane spells are cast at 2 caster level. A character whose effective caster level drops to 0 or lower cannot cast arcane spells at all.
Strong: Arcane spells and spell-like abilities are impeded,
meaning that a caster must succeed on a Spellcraft check (DC 20 + the level of the spell) or lose the spell or spell slot without effect. 
Overwhelming: In addition to impeding arcane magic, the sign distorts its effects. A caster who succeeds on the Spellcraft check to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability must then make a second Spellcraft check with the same DC. On a success, the spell takes effect normally; otherwise, something unusual occurs, as if casting in an area of wild magic (see DMG 149 and the associated table).

Vulnerability to portal affecting spells: Spells that seal portals or inhibit planar travel automatically disable the creature's vortex, fold space, and banishment abilities and on a failed save also _slow_ it. Spells that alter or scramble portals deal damage appropriate to a spell of their spell level, and on a failed save also _confuse_ it

----------


## kinem

Inspired by the recently passed ... holiday, here's what I came up with:

Panshan "The Shadow Taker", Unique Fiend

Medium Outsider (Incorporeal, Evil)
Hit Dice: 20d8 + 40 (130 hit points)
Initiative: +8
Speed: 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Armor Class: 17 (+4 Dex, +3 deflection), touch 17, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +20 / --
Attack: Shadow blade +29/+24/+19/+14 melee touch
Damage: 1d12 + 5 + 1 wisdom damage
Space/Reach: 5 ft. / 5 ft.
Special Attacks: Shadow Blade, Take Shadow, Spell-like Abilities
Special Qualities: Incorporeal, Grounded, SR 30, Telepathy 100'
Saves: Fort +13, Reflex +18, Will +15
Abilities: STR -, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 17, CHA 16
Skills: Spot +26, Hide +27 (+35 in shadows), Sense Motive +26, Intimidate +26, Bluff +26, Knowledge (Planes, Religion) +24, Spellcraft +24, Concentration +24 (+28)
Feats: Combat Casting, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Corpsecrafter, Destruction Retribution, Ability Focus (Take Shadow), Quicken SLA (Summon swarm, 3/day)
Environment: Any
Challenge Rating: 15
Treasure: None
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Panshan appears as a shadowy, human-shaped figure, but his most feared ability allows him to merge with another creature's shadow.

Grounded (Ex): Although incorporeal, Panshan does not fly, but walks on the ground as if corporeal. However, he can walk on any surface just as easily, including walls and ceilings. If he has no surface to walk on, he falls, although he takes no damage from doing so.

Shadow Blade (Su): Panshan can cause a shadowy +5 blade to appear as if in his hand as a free action, or cause it to vanish as a free action. He can make incorporeal touch attacks with the blade. For most purposes this is little different from the attacks of a typical incorporeal creature, but he can make iterative attacks with it, certain defensive abilities might react differently to it, and it is treated as a held weapon for purposes of spells. If he lets go of the blade, it vanishes instantly, although he can cause it to reappear in his hand just as quickly. Vanishing and later reappearing does not remove the effects of spells from the blade, although the time when the blade was not in existance still counts against the duration of such magic.

Spell-like abilities: At will - Summon Swarm, darkness, create greater undead (shadow only), confusion (Will DC 17), mind blank (self only). Caster level 20.

Take Shadow (Su): Panshan can merge with the shadow of a corporeal creature. He must touch the shadow, but it need not be adjacent to the creature itself; for example a flying creature casts a shadow some distance from itself. Panshan must first succeed on a touch attack with an attack bonus of +24, but only against an AC of 6 + target creature's size bonus + target creature's Dex modifier (if applicable), so he normally missses only a natural 1. The target creature must then attempt a Will save (DC 25, Cha-based) to resist the ability; if successful that creature is immune to the ability for 24 hours. If there are multiple light sources, any of a creature's shadows can be targeted by him.

If Panshan merges with a creature's shadow, he can choose to Lurk in it. While Lurking, Panshan can't be targeted by any attack or ability, as if he's not even there, and the shadow appears normal. Panshan often chooses to Lurk in a shadow for a while, sometimes for several days before taking any action.

He can also choose to Act within a round, taking a standard action which can be either to use a spell-like ability or to attack a creature adjacent to the shadow with his Shadow Blade. When he acts, the shadow distorts for an instant. He can be attacked or targeted with spells at that time, but in order to do so, enemies must ready an action to attack when he acts.

If the creature whose shadow he took is not currently casting a shadow - such as being in a completely dark or uniformly lit place or being invisible - Panshan can only Lurk during that time. If it is casting multiple shadows, Panshan can emerge to Act from any of them.

Panshan is difficult to remove from a shadow he has Taken. A Dispel Evil spell can remove him if he is targeted while he Acts, but he still gets a Will save and Spell Resistance as normal, and even if it works he just appears adjacent to the shadow rather than being driven to another plane. Even while he Lurks, a Mages Disjunction spell can likewise expel him if he fails a Will save, although SR doesn't apply. He can leave a shadow on his own as a standard action. Also, if the creature whose shadow he's merged with is slain, Panshan must make a DC 15 Fort save or be slain as well; if he succeeds he appears adjacent to the shadow.

Skills: In shadowy illumination he gets a +8 circumstance bonus to Hide checks.

----------


## Debihuman

> Verayanos "The Crippled Imp", Unique Fiend
> Summon Balor (Sp): Once per day as a standard action Verayanos can summon for one hour a Balor demon. He is loathe to do so as he has no control over the summoned creature. The summoned balor can't use its own summoning abilities. If Verayonos is slain and hasn't yet used this ability that day, a Balor demon is automatically summoned; this counts as using the ability. This is the equivalent of a 9th level spell..


This is a ridiculously overpowered ability for a 6 HD demon. Balors are CR 20 with 20 HD. This fiend isn't even a Demon and I would think the Balor would ignore any summons from it or kill it first for daring to summon it.  


I think your monster design could use better balance.  

Debby

----------


## Metastachydium

> This is a ridiculously overpowered ability for a 6 HD demon. Balors are CR 20 with 20 HD. This fiend isn't even a Demon and I would think the Balor would ignore any summons from it or kill it first for daring to summon it.


Maybe the balor's just really bad at poker. (Admittedly, that works better with an always Lawful fiend, but I can appreciate the parallelism.)

----------


## kinem

> This is a ridiculously overpowered ability for a 6 HD demon. Balors are CR 20 with 20 HD.


Verayanos is by no means a typical 6 HD fiend. He has some unique abilities that make his CR unusually high for his HD. I'm rather proud of "the Crippled Imp" and he serves as an excellent example of what can be done with Unique Fiends that can't really be done with regular fiends.




> This fiend isn't even a Demon and I would think the Balor would ignore any summons from it or kill it first for daring to summon it.


There's no indication that ignoring the summons would be an option.

As for killing Verayanos, sure, the Balor might do that. As noted, the imp "is loathe to do so as he has no control over the summoned creature." However, with his unique Rejuvenation ability, being killed isn't much of an inconvenience for Verayanos.




> I think your monster design could use better balance.


Perhaps, but it's not like the Imp has a low CR. Also, let's not pretend that Verayanos is in any way typical of my monsters. You have many other examples to look at in this thread alone. I rarely make glass cannons, but it is something that has its place.

----------


## Debihuman

> Verayanos is by no means a typical 6 HD fiend. He has some unique abilities that make his CR unusually high for his HD. I'm rather proud of "the Crippled Imp" and he serves as an excellent example of what can be done with Unique Fiends that can't really be done with regular fiends.


I didn't say he was typical; I said his was unbalanced. The balor just kills him over and over for fun while the PCs leave. Once they see him reform, they'd just sneak off and ignore the encounter.

Moreover, he might be crippled but you overcompensate by giving him DR 15/epic except at CR 20 I'm betting the PCs have epic weapons so they'd just "kill" him with a volley of arrows as he only has 21 hit points and then sneak away while he reforms. Again, not a memorable encounter. 

He might be "interesting" but he's not challenging enough for CR 20.

I like the idea of a "crippled imp" but the execution is where it fails. Form follows function. It doesn't matter that he isn't perfect in form because he makes up for it in highly overpowered ways. You are literally shooting yourself in the foot with this design. I'm not saying I hate it. I actually don't. I just would never ever use something like this and I can't see where any DM would.

There is as reason when I critique other people's monsters that I always say that balance matters. If you are giving your monsters overpowered abilities, then I have to assume that the PCs would be similarly outfitted. Otherwise, nobody will want to play with you.  A 6 HD monster with all the abilities it has, is still nothing but a glass cannon. It doesn't make for a fun adventure or even a memorable encounter as written and that's my problem with it.

Here's the other issue: not one of his abilities is actually unique.  He's unique but he isn't exactly special. Here's his list of "special abilities."

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 16, initial damage 1d4 Dex, secondary damage 2d4 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

What is the type of poison, does it have a name?

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):*
At will_detect good, detect magic, dimension door, summon swarm, summon undead V, contagion_ (Fort DC 19), _horrid wilting_ (20d6, Fort half DC 23); 1/day_animate dead, dominate monster_ (Will DC 24). Caster level 20th. The save DC is Charisma-based.

Why these particular spells. detect good, detect magic, and dimension door make sense the rest don't seem to fit except possibly _horrid wilting_ but that doesn't seem particularly useful. 

*Summon Balor (Sp):* Once per day as a standard action Verayanos can summon for one hour a Balor demon. He is loathe to do so as he has no control over the summoned creature. The summoned balor can't use its own summoning abilities. If Verayonos is slain and hasn't yet used this ability that day, a Balor demon is automatically summoned; this counts as using the ability. This is the equivalent of a 9th level spell.

Already addressed in previous post and above.

*Rejuvenation (Ex):* If Verayanos is slain, his body vanishes in a puff of smoke. 1d4 rounds later, he will reappear, alive and in full health. If this happens, he will continue to fight and should not be considered defeated. 

Rejuvenation is a Divine Salient ability. I don't think it's fitting for this creature at all. Maybe call it something else.  Also, no creature should be immune completely from death.  Can't be slain, but can it die from being poisoned? Being slain means it cannot die from violence, so poison and cold and other effects could possibly kill it. Will consider this one.   

*Spell Immunity (Su):* Verayanos is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance.
Fairly standard. 

*Alternate Form (Su):* Verayanos can assume another form at will as a standard action, chosen from the following list: Small or Medium monstrous spider, rat, and boar.
Interesting but probably not very useful other than for spying but boar? Why a boar? They're not terribly interesting or useful. I'm guessing just window dressing.

This is what I mean about critiquing these sorts of monsters. As far as design goes, sure they can be fun to make. They are not fun to have in game, which is what the real purpose of a monster is. What he lacks is a way to follow PCs if they happen to gate out. 

Debby

----------


## Metastachydium

> *Rejuvenation (Ex):* If Verayanos is slain, his body vanishes in a puff of smoke. 1d4 rounds later, he will reappear, alive and in full health. If this happens, he will continue to fight and should not be considered defeated. 
> 
> Rejuvenation is a Divine Salient ability. I don't think it's fitting for this creature at all. Maybe call it something else.


I'd venture a guess that it's named after the special ability that ghosts &co. possess, actually; it's also called Rejuvenation and it works similarly, albeit it's usually slower and not perfectly foolproof.

----------


## kinem

> I didn't say he was typical; I said his was unbalanced.


You said my monster design could use better balance, which I interpreted as a general statement, but ok, I guess you just meant for this monster.




> The balor just kills him over and over for fun while the PCs leave. Once they see him reform, they'd just sneak off and ignore the encounter.


That is incredibly unlikely. Much more likely is that the balor and the PCs will fight. Also, with his Dimension Door ability, Verayanos could go elsewhere within most types of encounter areas, unless it's a featureless plain. Perhaps when he was first learning to use his powers something like that happened, but that's backstory, not something that would happen in a game.

Also remember, he is unlikely to be encountered alone. He will usually be with an arcane caster and with some animated undead.

Also, for three reasons, the party will not just leave. One, most PCs are very reluctant to back down form an encounter even if they really should - their ego won't let them. Two, if they do just leave, they won't get xp for defeating him. Three and most important, they will have a duty to prevent him from wreaking havoc, whether simply on nearby townspeople or if he is involved with some greater plot of the type that is common in high level campaigns.




> Moreover, he might be crippled but you overcompensate by giving him DR 15/epic except at CR 20 I'm betting the PCs have epic weapons so they'd just "kill" him with a volley of arrows as he only has 21 hit points and then sneak away while he reforms. Again, not a memorable encounter.


At level 20, most parties will not have epic weapons. Of course, they can blow through DR 15 without much trouble, but he will re-form. I already explained why 'sneaking away' is not something the party will do.




> he's not challenging enough for CR 20.


Perhaps. That's the first criticism you made that isn't obviously false. That doesn't mean it's true, though. Summoning the Balor certainly is part of the reason for the CR, but he has some decent SLAs, and of course beating him means finding a way to neutralize him without killing him.




> I like the idea of a "crippled imp" but the execution is where it fails. Form follows function. It doesn't matter that he isn't perfect in form because he makes up for it in highly overpowered ways.


The extremely powerful mutant with an obvious defect also due to being a mutant is actually a fairly common idea in fantasy and science fiction, and it makes perfect sense. Being "different" is rarely an advantage in all ways, even when it does come with powerful benefits. This imp is thus a perfect example of "Form follows function".




> If you are giving your monsters overpowered abilities, then I have to assume that the PCs would be similarly outfitted.


That's not how this works. When designing a monster, I always assume a typical party would face it when determining CR. If anything, I assume less PC optimization than what I often see on this board. This imp has powerful abilities, but they are neither overpowered nor underpowered if the CR is correct. A 20th level party can defeat him, but not without any effort unless they know more about him in advance than they are likely to. And if they have to flee, prepare, and then return to deal with him, that's surely a memorable encounter.




> It doesn't make for a fun adventure or even a memorable encounter as written and that's my problem with it.


I think you are not giving it a fair chance. You are trying to find things to criticize. If you were instead to try to find an interesting way to use this monster, I am sure you could.




> Here's the other issue: not one of his abilities is actually unique.


Even if that were true - and I would argue that the way his Rejuvenation works is certainly a unique spin on that ability - I don't see why that would be an "issue".




> What is the type of poison, does it have a name?


It's identical to that of a standard Imp, just slightly more potent due to his HD and feat, which an advanced but normal Imp could also get. Very few monsters have a name for their poisons.




> *Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):*
> At will_detect good, detect magic, dimension door, summon swarm, summon undead V, contagion_ (Fort DC 19), _horrid wilting_ (20d6, Fort half DC 23); 1/day_animate dead, dominate monster_ (Will DC 24). Caster level 20th. The save DC is Charisma-based.
> 
> Why these particular spells. detect good, detect magic, and dimension door make sense the rest don't seem to fit except possibly _horrid wilting_ but that doesn't seem particularly useful.


Horrid Wilting is a pretty good attack spell. Dimension Door is similar to the Teleport that most fiends have, but shorter range. The summoning spells and other abilities can harass a party. Dominate lets him turn the tables on the trope of an arcane caster with an imp familiar. In any case, each type of fiend has a particular mix of SLAs; there's no particular need to justify it in just his case and not for all of the fiends in the MMs.




> *Rejuvenation (Ex):* If Verayanos is slain, his body vanishes in a puff of smoke. 1d4 rounds later, he will reappear, alive and in full health. If this happens, he will continue to fight and should not be considered defeated. 
> 
> Rejuvenation is a Divine Salient ability. I don't think it's fitting for this creature at all. Maybe call it something else.  Also, no creature should be immune completely from death.  Can't be slain, but can it die from being poisoned? Being slain means it cannot die from violence, so poison and cold and other effects could possibly kill it. Will consider this one.


As Metastachydium pointed out, you can find examples of monsters with Rejuvenation even in the original Monster Manual.

Verayanos, however, has a unique form of the ability that is very powerful. This is the foundation of his entire concept, and he was invented to embody it, so it literally could not be more fitting.

He is indeed completely immune to death. He is also immune to poison, just as all devils are. Cold would be no different from any other death to him; if the wording is not clear on that, I can fix it.

Of course, there are still ways to defeat him. He could be stranded somewhere, affected by a supernatural ability that petrifies him or the like, tied up and left in a place where magic doesn't work, etc. It's up to the party to think of something, and up to the DM to make sure the task is possible but not too obvious.




> *Spell Immunity (Su):* Verayanos is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance.
> Fairly standard.


This is important to pair with his Rejuvenation. He needs it so a simple Stone to Flesh spell or the like isn't going to work.




> *Alternate Form (Su):* Verayanos can assume another form at will as a standard action, chosen from the following list: Small or Medium monstrous spider, rat, and boar.
> Interesting but probably not very useful other than for spying but boar? Why a boar? They're not terribly interesting or useful. I'm guessing just window dressing.


A standard Imp can assume one or two forms from the following list: Small or Medium monstrous spider, raven, rat, and boar. Verayanos, as a super Imp, can assume four of the five forms. The one form that is denied to him - the raven - is the one he would most want, since unlike a standard Imp, he can't fly.




> What he lacks is a way to follow PCs if they happen to gate out.


The Tarrasque has the same lack. I guess no one ever talks about that monster since it therefore makes for a boring encounter.

----------


## brian 333

*Hyrukall,* _Earl of the Gate of Usurpers_

In service to one of the Nine Dukes, Hyrukall currently serves to torment those who took the place of another by force, deception, or manipulation. Usurper's Gate, in the wall around the capitol of the LE planes, is made of stolen thrones upon which their usurpers are forever bound, tormented by fiends which force them to listen to the curses of those they wronged. Their hunger grows day by day, but they are fed only salt.

Hyrukall is among the most intelligent of the lesser nobles. Urbane, suave, always ready to accept humiliation from his betters, and to inflict sadistic cruelty upon his inferiors, his power is second only to that of the Dukes. He commands not only the Seventh Gate Guards Corps, but nine legions of devils, organized as two heavy aerial legions, two heavy infantry legions, three light infantry legions, a legion of skirmishers, and a legion of lemue canon-fodder.

Hyrukall is an excellent battlefield commander, known for his sound tactics and disciplined troops. The Nine often trade him around their circle so that he can be put into combat wherever the fighting is the worst. When so transferred, he usually begins by assuming local command of the deployed forces. This usually involves destroying the local commander using his spear of flame, known as Muir, The Promise-Keeper. This spear is a lesser fire devil bound as an item, and it can act as an animated weapon. It has been taken from Hyrukall several times and used by other devils, but it always betrays its new master to return to Hyrukall.

Hyrukall is always seen wearing a suit of full plate armor, apparently made of black wrought iron. The vents in the helm and the joints of the armor glow as if there is a fire within. Indeed, the black iron shell is hot enough to cause ordinary materials to smoulder when they touch the suit 

Some say that Hyrukall is a fire devil permanently trapped within his armor, while others say he is a fallen devil prince who conceals his true identity. The most common rumor about his origin is that he was a lesser minion who donned the armor of his fallen lord and took his place. If so, the Nine have tolerated his self-promotion, probably because of his competence, or his unswerving commitment to flattery and giving the credit for his successes to his superiors.

----------


## Metastachydium

> That is incredibly unlikely. Much more likely is that the balor and the PCs will fight.


I don't know. Even the text of the ability acknowledges that it's something of a coin flip, but yeah, the thing can survive the balor if it's not played in a manner unneccessarily stupid.




> Also, for three reasons, the party will not just leave. One, most PCs are very reluctant to back down form an encounter even if they really should - their ego won't let them. Two, if they do just leave, they won't get xp for defeating him.


But that's the issue. You defeat it, you expect XP, but instead, you get "ha-ha, no; it's back". Rinse and repeat. That it might get old faster than you know is a valid concern.




> Three and most important, they will have a duty to prevent him from wreaking havoc, whether simply on nearby townspeople or if he is involved with some greater plot of the type that is common in high level campaigns.


"The universe is built in a way that you have to kill this unkillable shmuck and fail and fail and fail some more, until you get lucky or fed up" is a risky thing to pull. While I must admit that setting up a blind date with a fetchin' young medusa is an *awesome* and memorable way to deal with a supposedly unbeatable foe, stuff like this can get frustrating for _someone_ if the player's keep pulling blanks _or_ they accidentally plow through without even trying hard, which is not impossible, since while




> [a]t level 20, most parties will not have epic weapons. Of course, they can blow through DR 15 without much trouble, but he will re-form. 
> 
> ()
> 
> If anything, I assume less PC optimization than what I often see on this board. This imp has powerful abilities, but they are neither overpowered nor underpowered if the CR is correct. A 20th level party can defeat him, but not without any effort unless they know more about him in advance than they are likely to.


_Shapechange_, aberrant wild shape and stuff like that is neither obscure, nor unheard of.




> And if they have to flee, prepare, and then return to deal with him, that's surely a memorable encounter.


The way I see it, it can go both ways. See above.




> The Tarrasque has the same lack. I guess no one ever talks about that monster since it therefore makes for a boring encounter.


Actually, people mostly think about the tarrasque as an iconic but _way_ oversold critter in my experience. It's infamous for having the distinction of being beatable by a massively suboptimal flying opponent. I mean, given time, a 12th level _warlock_ with Fell Flight (who doesn't take it?) and an Imbue Item'd Wish scroll can solo it in an absolutely BORING slog of a one-sided battle.

----------


## kinem

> Even the text of the ability acknowledges that it's something of a coin flip, but yeah, the thing can survive the balor if it's not played in a manner unneccessarily stupid.


It's not unlikely that the Balor won't be summoned until the first time the Imp is killed. No Imp, poof, Balor. The PCs will probably fight it.




> But that's the issue. You defeat it, you expect XP, but instead, you get "ha-ha, no; it's back". Rinse and repeat. That it might get old faster than you know is a valid concern.


It might get old, but if you're playing high level D&D, you should expect the unexpected. Of course, the DM should consider his group's play style when deciding whether to use this monster or any other.

"Ha-ha" not included. If the DM is saying something like that out of character, I would consider that a sign of a bad DM, because it sounds like he's rooting against the players.




> _Shapechange_, aberrant wild shape and stuff like that is neither obscure, nor unheard of.


True. Maybe I should lower the CR a bit or increase the Imp's defenses. It's a bit tricky though.




> Actually, people mostly think about the tarrasque as an iconic but _way_ oversold critter in my experience. It's infamous for having the distinction of being beatable by a massively suboptimal flying opponent. I mean, given time, a 12th level _warlock_ with Fell Flight (who doesn't take it?) and an Imbue Item'd Wish scroll can solo it in an absolutely BORING slog of a one-sided battle.


In theory that could happen, but I'm sure a Tarrasque encounter never went down that way in a real game. Anyway, let's stick to the subject at hand.

----------


## kinem

Koriko "The Semi-Speakable", Half-Fiend Human Truenamer 20 / Marshal 1 / Monk 1

"Once you give something a name ... you can tell it what to do." - Koriko

"If I can name it I can tame it" - Koriko, later the same day

Medium Outsider (Native)
Alignment: Lawful evil
Initiative: +10
Languages: Common, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial
AC: 45 (+6 Dex, +6 Natural, +5 Deflection, +10 Monk, +8 Armor), touch 31, flat-footed 39
Hit Dice: 20d6+2d8+176 (255 hp); DR: 10/magic; Starmantle Cloak
Saves Fort +23, Ref +20, Will +23
Speed: 30 ft., Fly 30' (average)
Space / Reach: 5 ft. / 5 ft.
BAB +15; Epic AB +1; Grapple +21
Attack: Unarmed Strike +31 melee (1d8+15) + Stunning Fist (Fort DC 30)
Full Attack: Unarmed Strike +31/+26/+21 melee (1d8+15; Stunning Fist 1/round) and Bite +26 melee (1d6+12) and Claw +26 melee (1d4+12)
or Unarmed Strike +29/+29/+24/+19 melee (1d8+15; Stunning Fist 1/round) and Bite +24 melee (1d6+12) and Claw +24 melee (1d4+12)
Abilities: Str 14 (20), Dex 16 (22), Con 18 (24), Int 22 (28), Wis 8 (14), Cha 26 (32)
Special Attacks/Actions: Spell-like Abilities, Utterances, Knowledge Devotion; Minor Aura (Motivate Intelligence)
Special Qualities: Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10; Immunity to poison; Spell Resistance 32; Darkvision 60'
Feats: Improved Initiative; Improved Toughness; Knowledge Devotion; Skill Focus (Truespeak); Carmendine Monk (Int instead of Wis to Monk AC and Stunning Fist DC); Extend Utterance; Empower Utterance; Quicken Utterance
Bonus Feats: Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Improved Unarmed Strike, Stunning Fist (6/day, Fort DC 30), Truename Research, Recitation of Vital State, Recitation of Meditative State
Epic Feat: Epic Skill Focus (Truespeak +10)
Skills: Truespeak +57 (68 w/aura), Knowledge (arcana, architecture & engineering, dungeoneering, geography, history, local, nature, nobility, religion) +32 (43 w/aura), Knowledge (planes) +46 (57 w/aura), Concentration +30, Use Magic Device +35, Intimidate +24, Bluff +24
Challenge Rating: 24
Climate/Terrain: Any
Treasure/Possessions: Monk's Belt of Physical Perfection (+6 Str/Dex/Con), Headband of Mental Pefection (+6 Int/Wis/Cha), Ring of Protection +5, Amulet of the Armored Tongue and Mighty Fists (Greater, +10 TS and +5 Natural Armor, +5 enhancement to natural & unarmed attacks), Boots of Speed, Vest of Resistance +5, Bracers of Armor +8, Skill Shard (greater, +5 Truespeak, x10), Starmantle Cloak. He has used items that gave him a +4 inherent bonus to Int and Cha, and +3 to Con.

Koriko is rumored to be the son of a pit fiend and a mortal woman. He is sometimes thought to be a mere legend used to frighten with tales of the power of his name and the dire consequences of speaking it, but as those who try it are liable to find out, the tales are true. Scholars consider him to be one of the foremost experts on knowledge in the world, especially knowledge of the Planes.

One of the fiends he sometimes works with is Verayanos aka "The Crippled Imp"; he knows the Imp's personal truename.

Combat: A half-fiends natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Knowledge Devotion: By making a DC 36 check against each creature type, he gets a +5 insight bonus on attack and damage rolls, which is already includied in the above statistics.

Half-Fiend Spell-Like Abilities: CL 22; DC 21 + Spell level (Cha-based):
Darkness 3/day, Desecrate 1/day, Unholy blight 1/day, Poison 3/day, Contagion 1/day, Blasphemy 1/day, Unholy aura 3/day, Unhallow 1/day, Horrid wilting 1/day, Summon monster IX (fiends only) 1/day, Destruction 1/day

Marshal: Minor Aura: Motivate Intelligence (60', allies +11 circumstance bonus to Int-based skill checks)

Truenamer:
Known Personal Truename: He knows his own personal truename. He cannot pronounce it automatically; doing so requires a Truespeak check with a DC of 61 (15 + (2 × Hit Dice) + 2). Because it's his personal truename, he gets a +4 bonus on the Truespeak check.

Knowledge Focus (Ex): Four +3 bonuses, all applied to Knowledge (planes).

See the Named (Su): He can see a creature from afar whose personal truename he knows. This ability works as the scrying spell, but does not require a mirror or pool of water to function. Instead, he must make a Truespeak check for the creature as normal. If the check is successful, the creature does not get a save to resist the ability, but he can view the subject for only 1 round. He can use this ability once per day.

Sending (Su): He can speak to creatures whose personal truename he knows from a great distance. He must make a successful Truespeak check (DC 15 + 2 × target's CR) to use this ability. If successful, he can send a message to the subject as a sending spell (caster level equal to his truenamer level). He can use this ability three times per day.

Speak unto the Masses (Su): He has the ability to affect a number of creatures of the same creature type with a single, powerful utterance. He can only affect creatures of the same type (humanoids, giants, or dragons, for example) with a single use of this ability, although he could use it against a different group of a different creature type each round. No two of the creatures to affect can be more than 30 feet apart, and the base DC for the Truespeak check is equal to the most powerful (highest CR or most Hit Dice, if affecting PCs) creature in the group. For each creature he wishes to affect with the utterance beyond the first, the DC of your Truespeak check increases by 2. The Law of Resistance applies to utterances altered with speak unto the masses. As a result, additional uses of an utterance modified with speak unto the masses might be more difficult, even if he then wants to use the utterance on a single creature later in the day.

*Say My Name and I Am There (Su):* He has developed a sort of true nickname that is invested with cosmic power such that others who speak it can conjure him forth. Whenever someone successfully says this truename, he can appear at that creature's location as if taken there by a word of recall spell. He knows who is saying his truename, and can choose not to be transported. A creature speaking the true nickname need not make a Truespeak check to do so.

Such a nickname is often one or two syllables taken from a personal truename. Most truenamers with this ability teach the truename to their friends and allies so they can be called when needed.

In his case, however, Koriko has made no secret of the word that summons him; it's the name he usually goes by: Koriko. If the name is spoken on the Prime Material Plane, there's a 50% chance that he's on the plane at the time, and if he is, there's a 50% chance that he will respond to a summoning by someone unknown to him.

If summoned, he will usually offer a deal. In exchange for money, items, or the person's soul, he will agree to perform a service (often fighting, or sharing knowledge). If the summoner is not willing or able to come to a satisfactory deal, if they insult truenamers, or if he does't approve of their apparent goals (such as fighting devils), he will often attack, unless he thinks he wouldn't win. If he needs to escape, he will use his Sending ability to contact an ally who will then summon him.

Utterances (Sp): The DC for saving throws, if any, is 31 (10 + 1/2 truenamer level + Cha mod).

Utterances Known:
Lexicon of the Evolving Mind:
1st: Inertia Surge, Universal Aptitute; 2nd: Hidden Truth, Percieve the Unseen, Silent Caster; 3rd: Incarnation of Angels, Seek the Sky, Speed of the Zepher (Greater), Vision Sharpened; 4th: Breath of Cleansing, Spell Rebirth, Word of Bolstering, Word of Nurturing (Potent); 5th: Eldtritch Attraction, Energy Negation (Greater), Sensory Focus, Ward of Peace; 6th: Knights Puissance (Greater), Singular Mind, Word of Nurturing (Greater)

Lexicon of the Crafted Tool:
1st: Keen Weapon; 2nd: Analyze Item; 3rd: Rebuild Item; 4th: Suppress Item; 5th: Seize Item

Lexicon of the Perfected Map: Truespeak DC 25 + 5/utterance level 
1st: Fog from the Void (Solid Fog DC 40); 2nd: Energy Vortex; 3rd: Thwart the Traveler; 4th: Deny Passage

----------


## kinem

> *Hyrukall,* _Earl of the Gate of Usurpers_


I should have replied to this before now, but I just wanted to say, I like it.

----------


## Bohandas

*Prince Quancater*

*Size/Type:* Small Outsider [Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Tanar'ri]
*HD:* 1d8+1
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (Touch 13; Flat footed 14) (+1 size, +3 Natural +2 Dex)
*Base Attack:* +1
Attack: 
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +4 (1d3) and bite +2 (1d4) (or masterwork silver dagger and/or masterwork cold iron dagger)
Space/Reach: 
*Special Attacks:* Sneak Attack +6d6
*Special Qualities:* Acid Cloud, Darkvision 60 ft, DR 5/Cold Iron or Good, Electricity Immunity, Past Life, Poison Immunity, Resist Acid 10, Resist Cold 10, Resist Fire 10, Telepathy 100ft.,
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 10 Dex 14 Con 12 Int 5 Wis 3 Cha 5 (10 14 8 13 11 15)
*Skills:* Climb +6, Disable Device -0.5, Hide +12, Jump +6, Move Silently +6
*Feats:* Multiattack
Environment:
Organization:
*Challenge Rating:* 4 (1 +1 elite array +2 Past Life)
*Treasure:* Masterwork Silver Dagger, Masterwork Cold Iron Dagger, Amulet of Tears, Everfull Mug, Shiftweave Outfit

Acidic Cloud (Su) When a mane dies, it dissolves into a cloud of noxious vapor. Anyone within 10 feet of a slain mane who fails a DC 12 Reflex save takes 1d6 points of acid damage.

Past Life: Because of his link to his past self, he gains a +2 insight bonus on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks and sneak attack as an 11th-level rogue (+6d6 damage)

In life, Quancator was a member of a noble house who abused his position to indulge in fancies for committing acts of violence purely for his own amusement.

Through a combination of slick talking, bribery, cunning, and arranging for anyone who tried to talk to suffer an "accident", Quancator managed to maintain a positive facade throughout his life. When recently an untimely mishap took his life he was buried with lavish funeral rites befitting his wealth and perceived status as an upright member of the community. These rites had the effect of helping him to maintain his personal identity in the next world, as well as allowing some of the personal effects he was buried with to follow him there. If these are removed from his grave they will disappear in the next world too, but such a violation of his grave might also give him a brief opportunity to slip into the material plane.

----------

